# Preparing for Christmas



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we brought the red rug (Well half the size of a carpet )

For the main lounge 

And returned the summer one to the loft,( ok I know it's late )

At which stage I ran out of steam

Bought sheet of belly pork, I love belly pork especially with turkey, two tins of chocolate biscuits 

And gave up 

Christmas is looking last minute at this house

How's yours looking ??

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Got the decorations down from the loft this afternoon, unlikely to do anything with them until after the 20th when we get back from the UK and have to rush around like blue-as sed flies.....

But lights have got to be up before Christmas Eve when son, d-i-l and two youngies arrive (aged 4, by then and 1).

Grandsons out here are waiting to see external lights (if I get round to putting any up.....)

Dave


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Not really got into the spirit yet but then I tend to leave Christmas to the last minute.
The old black cat (about 19 years old who wandered into the house 12 years ago and stayed) has been flat out in the hall for 2 days of which he hasn't eaten but he has managed to make it to the litter tray.
Think he is on his last legs so If he is no better tomorrow he will sadly be of to the vets on Monday, even the vet is on his last legs, he has Leukemia and has been told it can't be treated.
Feeling quite sad.

Oh well life must go on for the rest of us.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

:sad5:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Also bought a chunk of belly pork today. Don't think it will survive till Christmas. Been saving spit for some for ages. Crackling, roasties, apple sauce, carrots and brussels sprouts. Yummmmm.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> Not really got into the spirit yet but then I tend to leave Christmas to the last minute.
> The old black cat (about 19 years old who wandered into the house 12 years ago and stayed) has been flat out in the hall for 2 days of which he hasn't eaten but he has managed to make it to the litter tray.
> Think he is on his last legs so If he is no better tomorrow he will sadly be of to the vets oan Monday, even the vet is on his last legs, he has Leukemia and has been told it can't be treated.
> Feeling quite sad.
> ...


Well like you my life wouldn't be going on

They worm into our heart, we love them with good cause

Our life would be much poorer without them

But they unlike us don't have fear of death

They don't know how much you'll miss him when he's gone

But he will go peacefully

And leave a gap in your life

But you know, he'll slowly fill it from the grave with memories

Once we had eidopuss- puss , he too lived to nineteen

Never had a cat since because of the MH

But I always remember a ginger Tom that I didn't really want at first

That waited until I'd wiped every side in the kitchen

Before walking across it

That whipped German shepherds from one end of the garden to the other

That sat washing his face in front of the open fire

It will be Ok I promise

Sandra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

aldra said:


> Well like you my life wouldn't be going on
> 
> They worm into our heart, we love them with good cause
> 
> ...


Give up Sandra, you are bringing tears to my eyes:crying:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Can't do cats as I'm very allergic to them, although we always had them when I was a child and I only became allergic after I left home.

New neighbour opposite has two which spend their time in our field of vision, so quite enjoying their antics. Passing visits by troups of vervet monkeys and flocks of guinea fowl are worth watching. They keep a low profile when storks, hadedas (ibis) and Egyptian geese are around. Must be those nasty mean beaks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Meant to bring hope to your heart

But tears are ok , they come before we realise it will be ok

Sandra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

aldra said:


> I'm so sorry
> 
> Meant to bring hope to your heart
> 
> ...


Don't be sorry Sandra, what will be will be.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Matchlock said:


> Don't be sorry Sandra, what will be will be.


Never an easy time though, our thoughts are with you, they do find a soft place in our hearts don't they?

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm still struggling with arthritis and stiffness of hips, knees and ankles and leg muscles

Attending physiotherapy now but not really improving yet 

Haven't had a severe flare up since August so that's a bonus, but plagued with cramp

Don't go out much and then not for long as walking is painful after a short while 

I'm better off pottering around the house 

Albert fortunately doesn't mind shopping with a list, and Megs is always willing to go with him so she can load the trolley with treats !!

We will no doubt be sorted for Christmas though 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can't wait to get it all over with. All the hype for months just for one or two days of over indulging. 
We all have so much when half the world doesn't know if it will eat tomorrow.
We see literally tons of kids toys and clothes at boots and can imagine just how many more they are going to get under the tree.!

It's all rather gross really. OK young kids light up and enjoy the day. But then reality sets in and you wonder why you spent and for what?

Call me 'Humbug' Ray.


----------

